# rudee report call the cops



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

fished the surf at 1st street right next to the jetty, lots of small puppy drum and lots of people keeping them, I must have seen 20+ fish kept illegally it was ugly. I didn't have the appropriate phone#'s but I would bet that the same crew will be back tomorrow doing the same thing they were there on Monday too. I was there from 530pm till dark. btw this is more like combat fishing where 10 people are casting all over top of each other...not too fun.


----------



## firebox (Feb 3, 2003)

I was given this phone number, 757-247-2265. Have not had to use it yet but sure I will.


----------



## slfriedm (Mar 29, 2005)

*same thing but with bass*

I saw the same thing happening with small bass in Yorktown by the bridge (on the York River). People were keeping short bass they were catchin on shrimp.

I felt like I should call someone but didn't have a number.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

slfriedm said:


> I felt like I should call someone but didn't have a number.


1-800-237-5712
Va. Dept. of Game and Inland Fisheries for freshwater.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup 757-247-2265 was the number given to me by the man right after he checked my Lic and cooler and we laughed about how happy we were he was checking.
They can't be everywhere but it only takes a few times of folks getting busted for doing wrong and the word spreads.
Add the numbers in speed dial on your cell phones.


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

firebox said:


> I was given this phone number, 757-247-2265. Have not had to use it yet but sure I will.


That number works. It may take an hour or two for someone to show up, though. When you call, they'll want details and descriptions of people involved and where they're stashing the fish.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

and what did you do about it ? nothing because you didnt have a number ? you could always just ease over and ask what the limits are and act like you dont know.

if they know the limits now they know someone is watching them- if they dont know then tell them yourself and they know someone is watching them and they may stop

theres always the chance those people dont know any better- i am NOT defending them at all.

A- if you see them around ALL the time, then of course they know better

B- if you that worried about it then its YOUR responsability to tell them they are not legal fish,and if they continue then you know they are purposely breaking the law

C- alot of tour-ons dont know any better, they are here for a week with their wife n kids for vacation. mom and daughter go shopping, dad goes to the beach or rail to catch a fish. as was the case yesterday with a guy next to me- he had never fished in salwater before- had no idea what he was catching and putting in his cooler

D- have the XXXXX to go up to them and say
"those are illegal fish you are keeping" & "are you aware of that".......


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

thanks racn, I may have no XXXXX (in your opinion) but at least I don't have old XXXXX like you do. And no racn it is NOT my responsibility to confront a group of 6-8 men that are knowingly breaking the law, that job is for someone with legal authority (I think this subject was already beat to death on another thread) or in your case racn it's obiously a job for you so go get em superman your my hero. Also these were not tourons, they looked a little more like the group that you would typically see along the rail spot fishing.
they were actually throwing back some smaller pups and blues, as soon as I walked up a guy said to me "get ready to cry cause none of the fish big enough to keep" 

just for the record these guys were catching their fish and immediatly cleaning them on a rock next to the water and while doing so they had someone just sitting there not fishing that was scoping out the scene and looking out for cops and such.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...go buy somthing with a good scope....the R


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Rockhead it is pretty easy to tell if they don't care(IE the time to make the call even if discreate) of if they truely don't know the law or what they are catching. For eample somebody catches a Puppy drum comgradulate them on the nice catch and measure it for them; then inform them about the law(many non locals understand the fines involved since they can be much more for freshwater fish)and they will follow what you say. Now if they blow you off quickly it is time to make a stealth phone call and burn them hard.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I follow you digger, I was asked if I had a measuring tape immediately when I got to the beach, I did of course and one guy measured a pup that was probably 15" and released it. These guys knew what they were doing. nobody asked to use the tape again, btw I never got to my report, I got one small pup and one small blue, the bite was real tight to the jetty rocks. I don't think I will be going back.


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

It's a good thing that not evreyone agrees that preserving our natural resources is not their responsibility, for if that were the case, those resources would very quickly disappear.
I am no tree hugger, but we all need to do our part...If not for ourselves, than for future generations.
PS-Don't knock on those of us with old XXXXX, some of us are the ones who have helped to preserve resources that you younger folks are now enjoying.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

jets I kind of disagree I feel like my forefathers overfished and squandered away most of the natural resources in the past, it wasn't until the 1980's when a great awakening occurred and people started take natural resources more seriously, for example the destruction of the atlantic striped bass population, collapse of the northeast cod fishery, gulf coast states fisheries loss (until recent net ban). Its really taken quite a bit of effort to correct the mistaked that peole made to fisheries in the past. So no I dont feel like I need to thank the older generation for "preserving" what is available today, as a matter of fact I feel that my generation needs a pat on the back for saving what very little was left for us and making it grow into what we have now.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK guys enough with the Manhood comments,,, put them away and go fish.

Then come back and tell me where they are


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

guess you wont have to worry about since your not going back - i will, amd DID today several times i walked down there .....a asian chic keeping bluefish and 2 other guys catching croakers......i was there yesterday too....i dont believe for one second that people were cleaning fish on the rocks and putting meat in their coolers, dang J-E-T-S I am glad you will help me save the world, i kicked cancers a$$ but i aint no superman....i need help !! Rattler wont get out of bed, Rory is off at the other end on the pier and Howie is crippled.....guess we are gonna have to tag team those evil do'ers....lets roll you old fart ! 

rock you will in your 30's in less than a year buddy !! hold on to 29 as long as you can !!


----------



## tuna trooper (Mar 25, 2002)

Virginia Marine Resources Commission Law Enforcement Hot Line # 800-541-4646


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

speaking of vmrc how about this, I just got a returned tag from a flounder that I tagged at willoughby spit 8/22/2006 I measured it at 13"
it was recaptured at willoughby spit on 9/27/06
it was measured at 14" and the fate of the flounder...........fish killed, gotta love that!

racn.....whatever dude.


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

I got your back Racn-I am not a big dude, but I was born in queens, and I know a trick or two...  
Remember folks, if we all do a little, it will add up to alot....
Rockhead-I won't even bother, you'll grow up.LOL


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

> racn.....whatever dude


I have four children: a son 32 and in Iraq and 3 daughters all in their 20's, one of which serve overseas in Gitmo. I remember when I would try to discuss a situation or issue with them. I can still hear their replies.

I hear that many children come back to their parents and tell them that if things were different when they were growing up, their lives may have been different or even better.

If mine ever pull that with me, I am going to look them square in the eyes and respond to them just as they did to me....

*WHATEVER!!!!![/B]*​


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

J-E-T-S said:


> I got your back Racn-I am not a big dude, but I was born in queens, and I know a trick or two...
> Remember folks, if we all do a little, it will add up to alot....
> Rockhead-I won't even bother, you'll grow up.LOL


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

someone gets grumpy when they havent fished in a while.  im calling your wife and prescribing a day of carnage on the red boat to cure all your ailments.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

gus said:


> someone gets grumpy when they havent fished in a while.  im calling your wife and prescribing a day of carnage on the red boat to cure all your ailments.


LMAO
Sounds like its just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

lmao too, at this thread, if you go back to the beginning I started this thread by basically saying that there is a puppy drum bite going on next to the jetty at rudee and some people were keeping illegal fish, and what do I get in response........a bunch of friggin grief. there was nothing nasty at all about the original post but boy did it go south quick, I will only take partial responsibility. there are obviously way too many people on this board that sit around wasting their day at work bickering with other fishermen about nothing to kill time. hey its almost Friday thanks guys another week gone by!


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

agreed, another reason i dont post much anymore. dont sweat the small stuff, its not worth it. my offer stands though, maybe even some night fishing if ur up for it.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yea it looks pretty good right now for the weekend 

ANZ632-130930-
/O.NEW.KAKQ.SC.Y.0107.061013T1200Z-061013T1600Z/
CHESAPEAKE BAY FROM NEW POINT COMFORT TO CAPE HENRY VA-
303 PM EDT THU OCT 12 2006

SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY IN EFFECT FRIDAY MORNING


TONIGHT
NW WINDS 10 TO 15 KT...BECOMING N AFTER MIDNIGHT. WAVES
2 FT...BUILDING TO 3 FT LATE.

FRI
N WINDS 15 TO 20 KT...DECREASING TO 10 TO 15 KT BY AFTERNOON. WAVES
3 FT...WAVES 3 TO 4 FT AT THE MOUTH OF THE BAY. A CHANCE OF
SHOWERS IN THE AFTERNOON.

FRI NIGHT
NW WINDS 10 TO 15 KT...BECOMING W AFTER MIDNIGHT. WAVES
2 FT...WAVES 2 TO 3 FT AT THE MOUTH OF THE BAY.

SAT
W WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. WAVES 2 FT.

SAT NIGHT
W WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. WAVES 1 FOOT...WAVES 2 FT AT THE
MOUTH OF THE BAY.

SUN
W WINDS 10 KT. WAVES 1 FOOT...WAVES 2 FT AT THE MOUTH OF THE
BAY.

SUN NIGHT
W WINDS 10 KT...BECOMING NW AFTER MIDNIGHT. WAVES 1 FOOT...
WAVES 2 FT AT THE MOUTH OF THE BAY.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

This message is hidden because RACN35 is on your ignore list. 

This message is hidden because Gotta Go is on your ignore list. 

This message is hidden because J-E-T-S is on your ignore list. 

problem solved!


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

whatever


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

whatever


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

This just in, I peed 12 feet in front of me on a beer cap in a 20 knot crosswind.

This "fight" has been fought many times before and will always be an issue. I've seen people take shorties at the wall and have called VMRC from the row of trees so the poachers couldn't see me on the phone. I only called them b/c I felt safe where I was at and could remain anonymous to the poachers. There are only so many VMRC enforcement officers and they can only respond to so many calls. A lot of people say it's our responsibility to act upon enforcing the law. It is to a point. I'm not going to stick my neck out there if I'm going to get trouble from a bunch of dudes and I'm out there by myself. I might drop some information with them as to what the regs are. After that, I hope they have the decency to realize that they have goofed and let the next short one back in the water. Maybe it's too late for the one in the cooler that's kicked the bucket, but the next one will survive. I'm sure when VMRC sets the regs, they know that a certain amount of fish aren't going to make it due to poachers. I know that making a complaint will be reflected in some report somewhere and maybe Richmond will allot more money for enforcement by hiring more officers.


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

say what you want, but I'm impressed with the 12 foot pee.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

holy moly johnny you must be hung like a gerbil !! that i'd like to see too ........


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

IMHO "whatever" should be stricken from all languages....
Rockhead-no offense was meant, was merely expressing my opinion...
It's all good, evreyone DOES seem a little grumpy, I guess we all need to stop working so much and start fishing more...


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow, this gets to be bad thread everytime I see "shorts were being kept, and I didn't have a #" I know its about time for flame on......I've said my peace in other threads, but man, try searching for illegal, shorts, poachers and every thread you pull up will probably have some sort of this debate in it


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK this Dead horse has been beaten enough.


----------

